# Star Trek Picard auf Amazon: Start-Termin, Episoden, Schauspieler - wichtige Infos



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard auf Amazon: Start-Termin, Episoden, Schauspieler - wichtige Infos*

						Der 24. Januar 2020 wird ein Festtag für alle Fans von Star Trek, denn dann steht die erste Folge von Star Trek: Picard bei Amazon Video bereit. Wir haben alle wichtigen Informationen zu der Serie mit Sir Patrick Stewart.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard auf Amazon: Start-Termin, Episoden, Schauspieler - wichtige Infos*


----------



## BoMbY (23. Januar 2020)

Wie sind denn die Links für die 4K/UHD und OmU-Versionen? Da Amazon es ja nie gebacken bekommt das alles unter einer ID anzubieten ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2020)

Amazon listet die Serie noch gar nicht als UHD-Version auf. Hat CBS eine UHD-Version im Angebot gehabt?

Aktuell ergibt die Suche auf Amazon nur: Star Trek: Picard - Staffel 1 [dt./OV]


----------



## BoMbY (23. Januar 2020)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Amazon listet die Serie noch gar nicht als UHD-Version auf. Hat CBS eine UHD-Version im Angebot gehabt?
> 
> Aktuell ergibt die Suche auf Amazon nur: Star Trek: Picard - Staffel 1 [dt./OV]



Es sollte doch schon sehr verwundern wenn es das nicht gäbe. STD war auch 4K/UHD. Amazon ist halt nur total verpeilt und veröffentlicht zum Teil 4 SKUs für den gleichen Titel (dt./OV, OmU, 4K/UHD dt.OV, und 4K/UHD OmU zum Beispiel).


----------



## Ben das Ding (23. Januar 2020)

Was heißt eigentlich morgen? 0:00 Uhr 24.01.20? Oder eher im Lauf des Tages?????


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2020)

Ben das Ding schrieb:


> Was heißt eigentlich morgen? 0:00 Uhr 24.01.20? Oder eher im Lauf des Tages?????


Bei Amazon meistens 19 Uhr

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## destructor (24. Januar 2020)

Folge ist bereist freigeschaltet.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2020)

destructor schrieb:


> Folge ist bereist freigeschaltet.



Spitze. Muss ich nachher sofort gucken.


----------



## CTmanGer (24. Januar 2020)

Ich warte auf eine 4K HDR Version...
Würde sie sogar bei Apple TV kaufen - beste Qualität
Oder Blueray

Zum Kotzen, nur HD rauszubringen...


----------



## stolpi (24. Januar 2020)

destructor schrieb:


> Folge ist bereist freigeschaltet.




Geil! Thx. 





Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Holindarn (24. Januar 2020)

Ich will mich ja nicht spoilern lassen, deswegen überliege die meisten Beiträge ja eigentlich nur..
aber bei der Besetzung hab ich dann Hugh gelesen... der Hugh?? Also hat es was mit den Borg zu tun?^^


----------



## bulli007 (24. Januar 2020)

CTmanGer schrieb:


> Ich warte auf eine 4K HDR Version...
> Würde sie sogar bei Apple TV kaufen - beste Qualität
> Oder Blueray
> 
> Zum Kotzen, nur HD rauszubringen...



Kauf dir lieber die BD (1080P reicht schon!) und schwups hast du die beste Qualität die man haben kann und kannst auf die schlechten Streaming Qualität inklusive 4k Streaming verzichten!
Streaming ist ja nett und einfach, aber Qualität gibt es da nicht!


----------



## Nuallan (24. Januar 2020)

Holindarn schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht spoilern lassen, deswegen überliege die meisten Beiträge ja eigentlich nur.. aber bei der Besetzung hab ich dann Hugh gelesen... der Hugh?? Also hat es was mit den Borg zu tun?^^



Du willst dich nicht spoilern lassen aber fragst nach Spoilern?


----------



## CTmanGer (24. Januar 2020)

bulli007 schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber die BD (1080P reicht schon!) und schwups hast du die beste Qualität die man haben kann und kannst auf die schlechten Streaming Qualität inklusive 4k Streaming verzichten!
> Streaming ist ja nett und einfach, aber Qualität gibt es da nicht!



YouTube

Man bedenke, dieser Test ist 2 Jahre alt.

Apple 4k Dolby Vision + Dolby Atmos schlägt sich sehr gut... bin selber begeistert - Wenn nur endlich mal die Hue Box Dolby Vision könnte 

Extra, Addons... Hab mir alle Matrix und Star Trek Filme sogar da besorgt.

Apple TVs und iPads, können die wirklich gut.


----------



## iago (24. Januar 2020)

Holindarn schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht spoilern lassen, deswegen überliege die meisten Beiträge ja eigentlich nur..
> aber bei der Besetzung hab ich dann Hugh gelesen... der Hugh?? Also hat es was mit den Borg zu tun?^^


Naja Seven of Nine ist ja auch dabei. Und ja, es ist *der *Hugh. War übrigens auch auf der Berliner Premiere vor Ort.


----------



## iago (24. Januar 2020)

CTmanGer schrieb:


> Ich warte auf eine 4K HDR Version...
> Würde sie sogar bei Apple TV kaufen - beste Qualität
> Oder Blueray
> 
> Zum Kotzen, nur HD rauszubringen...



Wird es laut Amazon nicht in 4K geben:
https://twitter.com/AmazonHelp/status/1220647204035137538


----------

